# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية  وأثره فى مسئولية الجانى

## عاصم

دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية

وأثره فى مسئولية الجانى

دراسة مقارنة


تمهيد وتقسيم:

لقد ظلت الدراسة العلمية للظاهرة الإجرامية غير كاملة لعدم دراسة المجني عليه، وهو يمثل العنصر الثالث في هذه الظاهرة بجانب المجرم والجريمة، إلى أن ظهر في عام 1948 فرع جديد يهتم أساساً بالدراسة العلمية للمجني عليه سمي »بعلم المجني عليه« (Victimologie).

ويعرف علم "المجني عليه": بأنه ذلك الفرع من العلوم الذي يدرس المجني عليه المباشر من الجريمة دراسة علمية بهدف تحديد مجموعة من الخصائص العضوية والنفسية والاجتماعية المتعلقة به، ويهتم من ناحية أخرى بتحديد العلاقات المتبادلة بين الجاني والمجني عليه، وكذلك بيان الدور الذي قام به المجني عليه في خلق فكرة الجريمة أو التشجيع عليها وتسهيل ارتكابها، وأثر هذا الدور بالنسبة لتحديد مسئولية الجاني وحدود الجزاء الذي سيوقع عليه.

وتسهم دراسة علم المجني عليه في تحقيق العدالة الجنائية؛ حيث إن فهم سلوك الجاني ودوافعه للجريمة، وتحديد درجة خطورته الإجرامية لن يأت إلا بمعرفة علاقته بالمجني عليه،وبيان دور المجني عليه في خلق فكرة الجريمة، أو تسهيلها، وتحديد درجة الخطورة الإجرامية للجاني يساعد بدوره على اختيار نوع المعاملة العقابية المناسبة لحالته.

من ناحية أخرى تبدو أهمية هذه الدراسة في مجال الوقاية من الجريمة؛ وذلك لأن فهم سلوك المجني عليه بعمق يدفعنا إلى اتخاذ أساليب وقائية أكثر فعالية بالنسبة للجاني، وأيضاً بالنسبة للمجني عليه، وذلك باتخاذ التدابير والإصلاحات التي تمنع من وقوع الأفراد ضحية للجريمة، أو من العودة مرة أخرى للسقوط ضحية لنفس الجريمة، أو لغيرها بكافة الوسائل، وعلى مختلف المستويات لحماية المجني عليه، والدفاع عن حقوقه، وتعويضه عن الأضرار الناجمة عن الجريمة، وهذه الفائدة الأخيرة التي تعود على المجني عليه تعد حالياً من النتائج المباشرة لظهور علم "المجني عليه"، وتمثل التطور الحالي لأبحاثه حيث إنتقل هذا العلم في السنوات الأخيرة من العلم الذي يهتم أساساً ببيان دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية إلى العلم الذي يهتم بالدفاع عن حقوق المجني عليه، والعمل على تعويضه عن الأضرار الناجمة عن الجريمة سواء من الأفراد أو من الدولة.

وما يعنينا الآن بالدراسة في موضوع المجني عليه هو »دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية« ؛حيث أثبتت الدراسات أن الموقف الذي يتخذه المجني عليه حيال الجاني في الكثير من الجرائم يعد بمثابة العامل المثير أو الدافع إلى وقوع هذه الجرائم باعتبار أن سلوك المجني عليه في أحوال غير يسيرة يثير الميول الإجرامية لدى الجاني؛ فيقدم على ارتكاب الجريمة، ويظهر هذا واضحاً في كثير من الجرائم التي ترتكب ضد الموظفين العموميين، كجرائم السب والإهانة والتعدي، وكذلك في بعض جرائم هتك العرض في الحالات التي لا يتقيد فيها المجني عليه بالقيم الخلقية والمعنوية ، مما يحرك في المجرم غرائزه المختلفة ويدفعه إلى ارتكاب الجريمة.

وباستقراء نصوص التشريعات المقارنة نجد أنها أفردت إلى المجني عليه عدداً من النصوص، جعلت فيها لشخصيته أو لدوره في وقوع الجريمة أثراً واضحاً في تحديد مسئولية الجاني، وكذلك في تقدير العقوبة الموقعة عليه.

وبإلقاء الضوء على هذه النصوص يتضح مدى مساهمة المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة أو مشاركته فيها وخلق فكرتها لدى الجاني، كذلك تبين النصوص الواردة في التشريعات المقارنة مدى الدور الذي يقوم به المجني عليه في تقدير العقوبة، وتحديد مسئولية الجاني.

وأخيراً تبين النصوص بعض الصفات الخاصة بالمجني عليه، والتي تجعله عرضة للوقوع ضحية للجريمة.

وبإلقاء الضوء أيضاً على التشريع المصري يثضح تضمن نصوص عديدة تجلى فيها دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية، وذلك من خلال إلقاء الضوء على دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة، كما هو واضح في الاستفزاز والدفاع الشرعي ورضاء المجني عليه.

وأيضاً لم يغفل المشرع المصري الحماية الجنائية للمجني عليه من خلال النصوص الواردة في قانون العقوبات، والتي تبين أن بعض الصفات الخاصة بالمجني عليه تؤثر في تحديد مسئولية الجاني، وعلى اختيار نوع الجزاء الموقع عليها.

وأخذ التشريع المصري بدور محدود للمجني عليه في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية، كذلك كما هو منصوص عليه في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في جرائم الشكوى والادعاء المباشر.

وبناء على ما تقدم سيتم تناول كل ما سبق تفصيلاً من خلال تقسيم دور المجني عليه في الظاهرة الإجرامية، وأثره في مسئولية الجاني إلى ثلاثة أبواب..



الباب الأول: دور المجني عليــه في وقــوع الجريمــة

الباب الثاني: دور المجني عليــه في تقديــر العقوبــة

الباب الثالث: دور المجني عليه في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية



الباب الأول

   دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة .

تمهيد وتقسيم:

دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة وأثر ذلك في تحديد مسئولية الجاني من أهم الموضوعات التي اهتم بها الباحثون في علم "المجني عليه"، وذلك من خلال دراسة مساهمة المجني عليه في خلق فكرة الجريمة أو التشجيع عليها، كما هو في الاستفزاز حيث يقوم المجني عليه باستفزاز الجاني فيدفعه لارتكاب الجريمة، وأيضاً قد يتسبب المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة من خلال ارتكابه لأحد الأفعال غير المشروعة قانوناً، فيكون هو البادئ بالعدوان، وكما هو في حالة الدفاع الشرعي، وأخيراً قد يقبل المجني عليه وقوع الجريمة على شخصه أو على ماله، وذلك كما هو في حالة دور رضاء المجني عليه في حدوث الجريمة ووقوعها عليه.

والتشريعات المقارنة والتشريع المصري تضمنا النصوص العديدة التي تبين دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة، وذلك من خلال خلق فكرتها لدى الجاني أو تسهيل ارتكابها أو التشجيع على ارتكابها أو الرضاء بها، وسيتم توضيح ذلك تفصيلاً فيما بعد من خلال ثلاثة فصول، يتضمن الفصل الأول: دور المجني عليه في حالة الاستفزاز، والفصل الثاني: دور المجني عليه في حالة الدفاع الشرعي، والفصل الثالث: رضاء المجني في وقوع الجريمة، من منظور بيان مدى الدور الذي يقوم به المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة، وأثره في تحديد مسئولية الجاني، وفيما يلي تفصيل ذلك:



الفصل الأول

  الاستفزاز الصادر مـن المجني عليه .

تمهيد وتقسيم:

لبحث دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة، وأثر ذلك في مسئولية الجاني من خلال عذر الاستفزاز يتضح أن المجني عليه المستفز يلعب دوراً هاماً في حث الجاني على ارتكاب الجريمة.

وقد أثبتت أبحاث علم "المجني عليه" أن وقوع بعض الجرائم يرجع إلى الموقف المثير أو المستفز من جانب المجني عليه، والمتمثل في الأقوال والأفعال غير المشروعة التي يوجهها المجني عليه إلى الجان، والتي من شأنها أن تثير الغضب والميول الإجرامية في نفس الجاني، وتدفعه إلى ارتكاب الجريمة ضد المتسبب في هذا الاستفزاز، وهو المجني عليه، فالمجني عليه المستفز بإثارته للجان، يعلم جيداً أن فعله قد يترتب عليه رد فعل مستفز أو عنيف من الشخص الذي استفزه، وبالتالي فقد قبل مقدماً الخطر الناتج عن إقدام الجاني على ارتكاب الجريمة ضده.

وهنا يتضح جلياً دور ذلك المجني عليه المستفز في وقوع الجريمة، واعتباره مجني عليه مذنباً.

وباستقرار التشريعات المقارنة والتشريع المصري ظهر تضمنهما بعض النصوص التي تبرز دور المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة من خلال عذر الاستفزاز.

وإن كان دور هذه التشريعات محدودا في ذلك مقارنة بالدور الذي يشير إليه فقهاء علم المجني عليه، وقد يرجع السبب في ذلك إلى صعوبة التعرف على حقيقة الموقف السابق للمجني عليه المستفز قبل وقوع الجريمة.

وبناء على ما تقدم قسم هذا الفصل إلى المباحث التالية:

المبحث الأول: الأسـاس القانوني لعـذر الاستفـزاز
المبحث الثاني: الشروط اللازمة لقيام حالة الاستفزاز
المبحث الثالث: موقف المشرع المصري من عذر الاستفزاز
المبحث الرابع: الأثر القانوني المترتب على عذر الاستفزاز


المبحث الأول

  الأساس القانوني لعذر الاستفزاز .

بيان النظام القانوني لعذر الاستفزاز يتطلب معرفة موقف التشريعات المقارنة من عذر الاستفزاز، وفي ضوء ما تضمنته من نصوص قانونية خاصة بالاستفزاز يمكن استخلاص الأساس القانوني لعذر الاستفزاز، وذلك في إيجاز بسيط حيث إن الهدف من تلك الدراسة يدور وجوداً وعدماً مع إبراز دور المجني عليه، ومدى تأثيره في تحديد مسئولية الجاني في حالة الاستفزاز.

ومن ثم سيتم توضيح موقف التشريعات المقارنة أولاً،  ثم الأساس القانوني لعذر الاستفزاز ثانياً.

أولاً: موقف التشريعات المقارنة من عذر الاستفزاز:

بإلقاء الضوء على تشريعات الدول المختلفة إزاء حالة الاستفزاز يمكن تقسيم التشريعات من حيث الأخذ بفكرة الاستفزاز إلى قسمين:

القسم الأول: من هذه التشريعات يعتبر الاستفزاز عذراً مخففاً عاماً يؤدى توافره إلى تخفيف العقوبة الموقعة على الجان أياً كانت الجريمة التي يتوافر فيها هذا العذر، أي اعتبرت هذه التشريعات الاستفزاز عذراً عاماً يدور وجوداً وعدماً مع توافر حالة الاستفزاز، ومن هذه التشريعات قانون العقوبات الإيطالي والسويدي ([1])

ومن التشريعات العربية قانون العقوبات السوداني حيث تنص المادة 38 منه على الاستفزاز كعذر عام،  وكذلك قانون العقوبات اللبناني الذي نص أيضاً في المادة 562 منه على الاستفزاز كعذر عام يخفف العقاب، وذكر تطبيقاً خاصاً لذلك في حالة ضبط الزوج أو أحد الأصول أو الفروع أو الأخت في حالة التلبس بالزنا، أو في حالة مريبة مع آخر، فأقدم على قتل أحدهما، فإنه يعفي القاتل من العقاب كلية.... الخ ([2])

أما القسم الثاني من التشريعات: فإنها أخذت بعذر الاستفزاز كعذر خاص تم النص عليه على سبيل الحصر بنصوص محددة، ومحكمة لا يجوز القياس عليها أو التوسع فيها؛ باعتبار الاستفزاز عذر قانوني مخفف للعقوبة.

ومن تلك التشريعات المقارنة التي أخذت بالاستفزاز في حالات معينة على سبيل الحصر التشريع الفرنسي الذي نص على الاستفزاز كظرف مخفف للعقوبة في جرائم محددة على سبيل الحصر، وهي جرائم: القتل والضرب والجرح والسب العلني وغير العلني.

ومن الشريعات العربية التشريع الكويتي حيث تضمن النص على الاستفزاز كعذر مخفف خاص في جريمتى مفاجأة الزوجة حال تلبسها بالزنا، والسب غير العلني، وذلك في المادتين 153، 212 ([3]) كذلك التشريع المصري الذي نص في المادتين 237 عقوبات، والمادة 378/9 عقوبات، وهما حالة مفاجأة الزوجة حال تلبسها بالزنا، وحالة السب غير العلني.

مما سبق يتضح من موقف التشريعات المقارنة سواء التي أخذت بالاستفزاز كعذر عام مخفف للعقوبة، أو التي أخذت بالاستفزاز كعذر خاص أوردته في نصوص على سبيل الحصر كعذر مخفف للعقوبة.

فإنه يتضح مدى الدور الذي يلعبه المجني عليه في وقوع الجريمة من خلال استفزازه للجاني، وتأثير ذلك على تحديد مسئولية الجاني من خلال تخفيف العقوبة بسبب ما ارتكبه المجني عليه من أفعال غير مشروعة، أو غير محقة بمعنى أوسع أدت إلى إثارة الجاني وارتكابه للجريمة، مما يدعو إلى القول: إن تلك الأفعال التي يرتكبها المجني عليه المستفز تجاه الجاني يكون لها بالغ الأثر في تخفيف العقوبة حتى في ظل التشريعات التي اعتبرت عذر الاستفزاز عذراً خاصاً مخففا للعقوبة، وأوردته على سبيل الحصر، وذلك من خلال تفريد تلك التشريعات للعقوبات، وإعطاء القاضي الجنائي بعض السلطات التقديرية في تخفيض العقوبة، فتكون بصدد عذر قضائي مخفف.

ثانياً: الأساس القانونى لعذر الاستفزاز:

لقد حاول الفقه أن يجد أساساً لتخفيف مسئولية الجاني المرتكب للجريمة، كرد فعل لما ارتكبه المجني عليه من أفعال غير محقة.

فبرر بعض الفقهاء تخفيف العقوبة الموقعة على الجاني نتيجة ارتكابه للجريمة؛ بأنه نوع من المقاصة بين الأخطاء، والخطأ الصادر من المجني عليه المستفز ينقص من الجريمة التي ارتكبها الجاني كرد فعل لخطأ الجاني.

واستند القائلون لهذا الاتجاه وهم أقلية من الفقهاء إلى فكرة المقاصة بين الديون في القانون المدني، وهذا الاتجاه اتجاه راجح لأنه لا يجوز في مجال القانون الجنائي أن يقتص الشخص من غير الجان أو ينصب نفسه قاضيا ليقيم العدالة بنفسه ([4])

والاتجاه الغالب والراجح في بيان أساس تخفيف العقوبة على الجان في حالة الاستفزاز هو الاستناد على حالة الغصب الشديد التي تنتاب الجاني عند قيام المجني عليه بارتكاب الأفعال أو الأعمال أو الأقوال غير المحقة تجاه الجاني، فتثير الجاني، وتدفعه للجريمة، وبالتالي يكون الشخص المرتكب للجريمة تحت تأثير الاستفزاز غير متمتع بإرادة كاملة تمنعه من ارتكاب الجريمة، لذلك اعتبرت التشريعات التي أخذت بعذر الاستفزاز كعذر مخفف عام أن الشخص الذي يرتكب الجريمة تحت تأثير الاستفزاز هو مجرم أقل خطورة ممن أقدم على الجريمة هادئ الأعصاب ومتمتع بكامل إرادته، وهذا الاتجاه هو ما أخذت به كثير من التشريعات والقضاء.



([1])   أ.د / فهد صالح مطر: المرجع السابق،147 0
([2])   أ.د / محمد أبو العلا عقيدة: المرجع السابق، 292 0
([3])   أ.د / فهد صالح مطر: النظرية العامة للمجنى عليه، المرجع السابق، 143.
([4])   أ.د / محمد أبو العلا عقيدة: المرجع السابق، 294 0


د/ الشوادفي عبد البديع أحمد عبد المجيد
المصدر 
http://kenanaonline.com/users/azazystudy/posts/135687

----------


## margoadel

جميل اوووووووووووووي

----------

